# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si mund ti rikthej dokumentat nga USB?

## Xhemis

Kam pasur disa dokumenta pronash personale ne USB, mirepo ngaqe USB mezi hapej doja ti kaloja ne USB tjeter e per kete shkak i bera Cut nga USB ne USB, mirepo kur i shikoj tani te dy USB nuk me gjenden dokumentat e pronave.A ka ndnje mynyre se si ti rikthej ato dokumenta me ane te ndonje programi te vecante dhe ku mund ta gjej nese ka.Ju faliminderit do me ndihmonit shume nese do me jepnit nje zgjidhje.

----------


## benseven11

Provoje ti kthesh dokumentat me kete program-Puran software recovery


http://pcsupport.about.com/gi/o.htm?...-Download.html

----------


## Xhemis

e kam provuar me kete por nuk kthehen.Ka ndonje mynyre tjeter???

----------


## Akuamarini

Recuva 
Kodet.kur ta Aktivizosh kodin duhet kabllen  e internetit me largu nga pc.ja
RK98-JXU8-43FB-UGQZ-444C

RK98-Q4JY-BS5M-9KKH-A44C



https://www.ccleaner.com/recuva

----------


## driniluka

Megjithëse ky është një postim i vjetër mendoj se mund të ketë nevojë ndonjëri për ndihmë. Nëse kërkoni ndonjë program të mirë mund të zgjidhni një nga lista the best recovery software

----------

*Neteorm* (09-01-2020)

----------

